# DTG printer defective printing problem!



## stanojle (Dec 8, 2010)

...I have recently replaced motherboard and print head on my DTG printer based on EPSON stylus photo 1390 model.Now,every time when I am try to print any document,I got this result!
First,it prints blank pages only,and now it prints two color horizontal lines ( black & cyan ),one over the other.It also prints outside paper format margins.I insert new ciss,several times check for head clogging but I have not find the answer yet.

YouTube - Stanojle 1: DTG printer problem

YouTube - Stanojle 1: DTG printer problem

Please help! Thanks a lot!


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

I have similar problem your printhead is dead change new one in epson servis.


----------



## stanojle (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks man for your post!
In my local printer service they told me to change print head cable.It may be destructed.I will post when I insert new cable.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

Its better to be cable but if is not than 99% its printhead.
Be careful how you attach ribon cable to printhead and other slot.


----------



## stanojle (Dec 8, 2010)

Is there any online manual for printhead cable replacing? My printer is based on EPSON STYLUS PHOTO 1390/1400.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

change the print head, ribbon cable, and encoder strip. the printing head is the only expensive part.


----------



## stanojle (Dec 8, 2010)

I have solve the problem.It was flat cable wrong connected in to motherboard port. Now the printer is working fine again!Thanks a lot to all of you!


----------

